# Synchros going bad- what fluid helps the most?



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

So I recently changed the trans fluid in my 03 jetta manual 1.8T. 

I wasent sure what was in there before, but i replaced it with OEM vw fluid "G 060 726 A2" 

and I noticed it got worse -.-. 

When the car is cold, it shifts wonderfully, but as soon as the car warms up, I get a reverse gear "chutter" -like grind and it grind from 1-2 and 2-3rd. I just did my clutch so im holding off on spending big money. 

Ive heard that royal purple, redline mtl , redline mt90 and gm synchromesh are best to help out with bad synchros. 

Ive also head that redline mtl might be to light, but I want to know what you guys think . 

Thanks everyone =):beer:


----------



## Zamps (Jan 21, 2010)

MT90 works wonders, I would suggest you give that a try it has made a big difference on multiple mk4's for me.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

You can try one of the additives, but honestly, I would just have the issue fixed and get them replaced.


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

I wish i could, but a trans rebuild is much to expensive. Does anyone know howmuch each synchro goes for? I belive i need 1-3rd 

And i will put redline mt90, should have done that instead of using oem stuff -.-


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

Redline MTL....did wonders for my '99 Beetle, my '98 Beetle and my '91 Wrangler. Amazing.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

DJD-Rod said:


> I wish i could, but a trans rebuild is much to expensive. Does anyone know howmuch each synchro goes for? I belive i need 1-3rd
> 
> And i will put redline mt90, should have done that instead of using oem stuff -.-


I hear ya. Let us know if the additive makes any changes.

Thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

Will do! 

But for a car with gear grinds, is it better to use mt90 or mtl?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

MT-90/85/80 GL-4 or a mix of that and Dexron VI if it gets cold there.

Was GL-5 installed at some point? That'll kill the syncros.


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

No i dont think so, i belive the previous owner never touched the trans fluid. I put some of the new vw oem fluid but ive heard that redline is better at masking gear grinds.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, there are a lot of VW manual trans fluids. The newest ones are super-thin, like ATF. That's not likely a good match for a worn trans. 

I'd want something thicker, w/o the friction modifiers of a GL-5 gear oil. 

I hate to waste your money, because OE fluids are not cheap, but I'd verify the fluid you used, and unless it's a 90 weight....dump it and start over w/MT-90 or similar.

It'll def be worth trying Syncromesh. GM and Pennzoil make it.


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

Very true! I noticed right afterputting the new oem fluid, that the grinds were more evident! I was so pissed -.-

But yes, ill definently switch it to redline mt90. Is penzol syncromesh bettet then redline mt90, or the same?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

MT90 is thicker, which masks MT problems. I wish I could be of more help. Don't rule out Syncromesh, if you can find it...it's pretty cheap.


----------



## DJD-Rod (Sep 23, 2011)

Youve been of great help! Thank you very much!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

been running Amsoil MT fluid. REALLY solid stuff. I was going to look at RL stuff, but it got hit and miss reviews across a ton of different cars.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*more graphs*



Apexxx said:


>


really nice ones at that.


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

have to agree with the redline mt90 fixed my 1st-2nd noises:thumbup:


----------

